# Newest book on Depersonalization



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Has anyone given it a read?
If you go to the University of London's website, and look under "publications and articles" it will show the book but says "coming soon". However, its available at Barnes and Noble right now. *Ironically entitled - *

Depersonalization: A New Look at a *Neglected* Syndrome by Mauricio Sierra

* Publisher: Cambridge University Press
* Pub. Date: August 31, 2009
* ISBN-13: 9780521874984
* 200pp

* Full Product Details

Product Details

* ISBN: 052187498X
* ISBN-13: 9780521874984
* Format: Hardcover, 200pp
* Publisher: Cambridge University Press
* Pub. Date: August 31, 2009

I am most definitely going to give it a read...I'm going to try and see if i can find it at a library first....

Chris


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

When you do get a look at it, can you let us know if it's worth reading?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

This is going to be super, but it is a MEDICAL TEXTBOOK ... cost @ $75-$100 I have preordered it from amazon.

It is the first medical textbook on DP written by the man, Mauricio Sierra and his team of DP/DR researchers at the IoP in London. It will be comprehensive, it will summarize research on the topic, it will discuss theories, causes, potential treatments, etc.

Go to amazon and read about it. I am thrilled ... for the first time in my entire life.

It will not be out until September -- I think in the US per amazon. As noted, I ordered it the minute I heard about it. But it is a textbook for medical students.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Dreamer* said:


> This is going to be super, but it is a MEDICAL TEXTBOOK ... cost @ $75-$100 I have preordered it from amazon.
> 
> It is the first medical textbook on DP written by the man, Mauricio Sierra and his team of DP/DR researchers at the IoP in London. It will be comprehensive, it will summarize research on the topic, it will discuss theories, causes, potential treatments, etc.
> 
> ...


I'm sure if I don't understand something, I can look it up. Or I'll ask my girlfriend; she's premed. Maybe I can get my school's library to buy it for me. =]


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ego - I'm sure its worth reading.
While it is somewhat geared towards "professionals" or med students, I think us DPer's are more familiar with text, medical literature, etc. than anybody, given that we have all had our run of the mill trying to find answers to this troubling disorder.

I can't find it at a library, but Barnes and Noble says they have it, so i will go and have a read when i can.

Chris


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ego - I'm sure its worth reading.
While it is somewhat geared towards "professionals" or med students, I think us DPer's are more familiar with text, medical literature, etc. than anybody, given that we have all had our run of the mill trying to find answers to this troubling disorder.

I can't find it at a library, but Barnes and Noble says they have it, so i will go and have a read when i can.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Indeed, many of us have been reading medical journals forever. I have no qualms about understanding a good bit about it. It's at B&N NOW? I'm going out to get it! I think this is so important, and I will show this to my therapist and doctor at U.ofM. They should have it as required reading.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b?url ... e&x=7&y=19

Ah, if you're in the UK you probably can get it right away. I've had this preordered in the US since MARCH! :shock: It still says available in September, but I did get a discount for ordering early. This would mean my local B&N probably doensn't have it. But I'll take a look.

I'm telling you, this is the most important book to come out. I have tremendous respect for Dr. Sierra's work. The IoP is the first research organization dedicated solely to DP/DR. His work and Anthony David's work is critical. (David wrote the "Overcoming DP w/CBT) which IMHO would help those with panic related DP, but at least it's out there. I have a copy of it.

I'm going to check it out at the US B&N, but these Brit books come here later ... a few months after the UK releases them. THis year has FLOWN by.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Dreamer,
I was in B&N on Wednesday.
They said the book was scheduled to be released, but the U of L sent it back to be edited and/or have some text added or revised. Therefore, it will officially be released on September 1st. 
Can't wait to get a read! It can't hurt.

Chris


----------

